# Werbefilmchen vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*Werbefilmchen vom DAV​*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r05Pcqlq9mE

Warum die vom DAV noch Werbung für sich und ihre Angelpolitik machen, wenn sie eh zum VDSF übertreten wollen??

Und das eben auch noch ohne ihre im Film so gelobte Einstellung oder die angelpolitischen Grundlinien vorher festschreiben zu lassen!!!

So wird also das Geld der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im DAV verschleudert....

Oder sollte es doch ein Interesse seitens des DAV geben, die Standpunkte und Richtlinien des DAV irgendwie weiterzuführen, auch im VDSF/DAFV??

Und dann damit das Geld doch nicht so schlecht angelegt sein????

Aber wie nur, wenn man die wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte nicht vor einem Übertritt zum VDSF festschreibt????

Rätsel über Rätsel.................................................................................




PS:
Dass die Kommentarfunktion ausgeschaltet wurde, wird wohl auch einen Grund haben ;-)))
Das nennt man wohl "professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit".. ;-)))


----------



## gründler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

Moin


Fusion hin,Fusion her....zumindestens kriegt es mal jemand gebacken nach etlichen Jahren youtube....etc.uns Angler einigermassen Positiv ins Licht zu stellen.

Der andere Verband hätte nicht im traum dran gedacht nur ansatzweise so ein film zu drehen.Man hat ja gesehen was da damals im Monitor Bericht bei rauskam (fake fake fake) und abgesprochene Szenen,die uns dann das heutige Chaos bescherten.

Ich finds gut das wenigstens ein Verband was "Positives" tut.
Vieleicht läßt das auch das ein oder andere Hirn mal drüber nachdenken wie es weiter gehn soll.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



> Ich finds gut das wenigstens ein Verband was "Positives" tut.


Stimmt.

Und ich finds scheixxe ohne Ende, dass das wenige Gute, was von den Verbänden überhaupt  für Angler kommt, mit der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV dann auch noch weg ist....

Wenns so kommt, wie jetzt aktuell angestrebt und beschlossen.......


----------



## gründler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

Ja das stimmt,sollte das kommen werden sich einige die jetzt noch Lächeln und sich sagen = Wird schon nicht so schlimm werden,das ein oder andere mal umgucken.

Aber je mehr leute und Angler sowie Funktionäre/Amtsträger...sehen das Angeln wirklich mehr ist als fische zu fangen um sie dann sofort abzuschlagen,desto mehr kommt hoffentlich ein umdenken in gang.

Wie im film zusehen,kann man auch Besatz von Hegefischen hernehmen und tut so allen beteiligten was gutes.Und somit müssen nicht Zoos....damit beliefert werden.

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



gründler schrieb:


> Der andere Verband hätte nicht im traum dran gedacht nur ansatzweise so ein film zu drehen.
> 
> |wavey:



Nö, einen Film nicht. Aber prima Tipps, wo man ungestört und nach Herzenslust angeln kann.

http://www.vdsf.de/media/niederlande2010.html


----------



## gründler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

Ja das is halt der VDSF.

In seinen Statuten steht auch das gewisse Angeln nicht erlaubt sind oder gewisse Sachen auf Verbotenes hinweisen können.
Trotzdem gibt es VDSF Veranstaltungen,Bezirksveranstaltungen,dann Landesveranstaltungen.......usw.

Nicht nur im Casting,Nein Im Angeln mit langen Ruten Matchen Bolos...Setzkescher..... 

Auch das hier gewisse User aus dem Bayrischen Lande berichten,und wie man da so am Wasser verfährt läßt doch tiefer blicken wie man VDSF Demokratie lebt.


Wer das die letzten 30 Jahre nicht gemerkt hat (Altangler)dem ist wohl auch in Zukunft nicht mehr zu helfen.


|wavey:


----------



## Lenzibald (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

Servus.
Also wenn ein Verein ein Preisfischen als Hegefischen vekauft weiß man ja was man davon zu halten hat. Ein Hegefischen mit Startnummern und anschließender Preisverleihung ist schon ein starkes Stück. Die halten wohl alle für Blöd.
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



> Die halten wohl alle für Blöd.


Nur ihre organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, von denen sie bezahlt werden....l

Aber das macht so eigentlich nur der VDSF, da beim DAV (noch) Wertungsangeln eh immer erlaubt waren und sogar gefördert wurden.

Auch das wird wohl dann in Deutschland endgültig verschwinden, wenn es dann nach dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV nur noch einen Verband für Sport- und Angelfischer gibt..


----------



## gründler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Also wenn ein Verein ein Preisfischen als Hegefischen vekauft weiß man ja was man davon zu halten hat. Ein Hegefischen mit Startnummern und anschließender Preisverleihung ist schon ein starkes Stück. Die halten wohl alle für Blöd.
> MfG


 

Wir reden hier nicht nur von Vereinen,wir reden von Landesverbänden VDSF wie DAV.

Und so ganz Verboten kann Wettkampf in Deutschland ja nicht sein.......

http://champions-team.de/berichte/veranstaltungen_wm_em/2008/Aufruf_Handicap_Helfer.php

http://www.blinker.de/medien/pro-und-kontra/archiv/index.php?archiv_id=5736

http://champions-team.de/berichte/veranstaltungen_wm_em/2008/Vorbericht_Handicap.php


Das ganze wurde unterstützt von Merkel und diversen anderen Politikern Medien Firmen...usw.


Ps: Ich wahr auch damals vor Ort,und nicht ein Passant Bürger...etc.hat Negativ darüber geurteilt,ganz im gegenteil zuspruch von allen Seiten,und es waren etliche Zuschauer.....usw.da.

|wavey:


----------



## Heidechopper (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

Wenn man sich diesen ganzen Blödsinn mal über die vielen Jahre, die ich schon angle an sieht, stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ich eigentlich noch in einem Verein organisiert bin!
Lebendköderfisch verboten, Wettfischen verboten, Setzkescher verboten, Schirmzelt (zumindest bei uns) verboten! Was kommt als nächstes? Es ist, salopp gesagt, immer mehr zum Ko....!#d#d#d

gruß
Rolf


----------



## gründler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Wettfischen verboten, Setzkescher verboten, Schirmzelt (zumindest bei uns) verboten! Was kommt als nächstes? Es ist, salopp gesagt, immer mehr zum Ko....!#d#d#d
> 
> gruß
> Rolf


 

Das kommt ja nur von einem Verband bezw.dessen Einstellungen die er weitergibt,und von Vereinen die meinen das ist richtig so,weil ja auch von anderen auch so vorgelebt,der/die sich an die Hand nehmen läßt vom großen Grünen Bruder...usw.Von ganz ganz "oben" (Politik) ist das auch nicht Verboten, siehe WM links....etc. 

Von der Politik sollten die letzten Jahre erleichterrungen kommen,aber auch da stellt sich wieder jemand quer.

Und das letzte bißchen Angler Freiheit bei der Konkurenz ist da halt nicht förderlich und muss weg (So denken leider einige) nur schade das die anderen das net merken und sich auch noch unterwandern lassen.



|wavey:


----------



## flor61 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Also wenn ein Verein ein Preisfischen als Hegefischen vekauft weiß man ja was man davon zu halten hat. Ein Hegefischen mit Startnummern und anschließender Preisverleihung ist schon ein starkes Stück. Die halten wohl alle für Blöd.
> MfG



Gute Meinung, die hilft uns Anglern weiter

#q

Petri


----------



## flor61 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

Super Film, den da der DAV hat produzieren lassen. Absolut professionell.
Da kann ich meinem DAV nur gratulieren und ich werde die Verbreitung aktiv unterstützen.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*



> Gute Meinung, die hilft uns Anglern weiter



Find ich schon - wenn Verbände so einen Unfug unterstützen für ihre organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, sollen sie zuerst mal dafür sorgen, dass das verbandsinteren auch wirklich ohne Heuchelei durchgesetzt wird, bevor sie über die Politik anständige Angler damit belästigen..




> Super Film, den da der DAV hat produzieren lassen. Absolut professionell.


Nur was nützts?

Der DAV will ja in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten eben ohne festschreiben all der im Film genannten Punkte - aktuell so beschlossen auf der HV.
EINSTIMMIG!! 

Zu was dann so ein Werbefilmchen, wenns den DAV Ende des Jahres laut Beschluss nicht mehr geben soll, sondern dann nur noch den VDSF/DAFV??


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Werbefilmchen vom DAV*

PS:
Und da der DAV OHNE festschreiben der wichtigen Punkte übertreten will, gelten die Grundsätze des VDSF logischerweise automatisch weiter!!

Die sind auf dessen Seiten alles nachzulesen:
Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung
Kein zurücksetzen maßiger Fische
Kein gemeinschaftliches Angeln mit abgesteckten Plätzen, Preisen (auch nicht Verlosung), Setzkeschern 
und, und, und,....

Aber das musst Du ja eigentlich wissen, da Du als Vereinsmitglied im DAV da sicherlich gut informiert wurdest..


----------

